# Sinnfrage : EasyEclipse PHP + Java



## Patrick S. (2. Jul 2006)

Hallo Leute,
mir gefallen die Pakete von EasyEclipse sehr gut und ich würde mir gerne die Desktop Java und die Lampp Version installieren. Die Frage ist jetzt, was macht mehr Sinn, beide Pakete installieren oder ein Eclipse installieren und alle Erweiterungen dort rein. Ich denke mir aber, dass das Programm dann noch Speicherlastiger wird und tendiere momentan eher dort hin, einfach mehrere Eclipseinstanzen zu installieren.

Was meint ihr?
Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir da helfen könntet.

Gruß
Patrick


P.S.: Für alle die nicht wissen was EasyEclipse ist, bzw. für alle Interessierten : EasyEclipse


----------



## Dukel (3. Jul 2006)

Ich versuche mich gern an die "officiellen" Eclispe Plugins zu halten.
Desktop Java ist da ja schon drinn. Und für lamp gibts das Php Plugin.

Wieviel Ram haste denn? Bei einem Gb kannste ruhig alle Plugins in ein Eclipse packen. Bei 512Mb würde ichs mal versuchen.


----------



## Patrick S. (3. Jul 2006)

Hallo,
erst mal danke für dein Interesse an meinem Problem. 
Ich habe es jetzt so gelöst, dass ich zwei Eclipseinstanzen installiert habe (2 Distributionen von EasyEclipse) und habe auch zwei Workspaces dafür angelegt. Ich finde, so fahre ich übersichtlicher/strukturierter als wenn ich alles in einen Workspace "knalle" und tausende Plugins in eine Instanz installiere. 

So habe ich nun Webentwicklung und Javaentwiclung sauber voneinander getrennt.
Natürlich bleibt da noch die Frage, ob das wirklich sinnvoll ist, aber für mich ist es momentan eine wirklich ordentliche Lösung. 

Mit dem Ram sieht es bei mir gut aus, habe 1024 MB DDR Speicher, aber da ich sehr viel mit Typo3 mache (auch gleich mehrere Umgebungen im Eclipse importiert) wird Eclipse recht langsam, da Typo3 ja aus zig tausenden von PHP-Files besteht.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## AlArenal (3. Jul 2006)

Also ich habe nur ein Eclipse und da ist alle drin, was ich brauchen kann. Ich sehe nicht, wo ich Ressourcen sparen würde, wenn ich im Zweifelsfalle mehrere Eclipse-Instanzen parallel laufen lassen müsste.


----------



## Patrick S. (3. Jul 2006)

Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen mal die Eclipse-Version von WebDesignForum installiert. Die haben eine Version zusammengestellt, wo richtig viele Plugins installiert waren. Anschließend habe ich 2 Typo3 Umgebungen importiert und ruckzuck stieg mein Speicherverbrauch ins Unermessliche.

Dadurch bin ich auf das "Problem" gestoßen.

Wie gesagt, habe ich jetzt  PHP/Java Eclipse voneinader getrennt und bin mit der Performance sehr zugrieden.


----------

